# My Hamsters



## Hamalam (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a proud Mum to 5 lovely hamsters. Thought I'd share some photos here:

Tron is my eldest girl. She's very nearly 2:










Eden has not long turned 1:










Bellamy is my only boy. He's about 12 weeks old:










I rescued Fizz last week. She is 6 months old:










And then there's my little dwarf Iso. She's only been here since Monday:


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

D'aww! They are so cute! I love their little faces!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I adore hamsters! Have been tempted to get a dwarf...I know they aren't the friendliest but they are so cute  I had a teddy bear hamster named Bruno that lived to almost 4yrs old! He was such a trooper!


----------

